# This is why...LOL



## justallan (May 14, 2017)

Wood costs what it does.
A full day getting these home.
2 hours with a pressure washer.
Now I can start cutting and see what we have. 
You are very welcome for the explanation. LOL

Reactions: Like 9 | Great Post 2 | Funny 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2017)

Yes the pressure washing can be interesting. Nice chunks of wood!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 14, 2017)

Yummy root burl! Thanks for doing the dirty work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2017)

I guess the time to take a selfie in the mirror in figures into the cost as well ?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## justallan (May 14, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I guess the time to take a selfie in the mirror in figures into the cost as well ?


That's generally extra but I'm going to Let It Go for free this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## justallan (May 14, 2017)

it's not quite what I wanted but I'm sure not griping any.
Edit....I guess I should say, "It's awesome stuff, it just has more waste than I want."

Reactions: EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2017)

Save me a piece

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (May 14, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Save me a piece


We just started branding, so it might be awhile.
I wouldn't be doing these right now except a young man needed some cash and I'm about cheap labor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (May 14, 2017)

Looks like I need to be coming out for a visit after branding gets done.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2017)

justallan said:


> We just started branding, so it might be awhile.
> I wouldn't be doing these right now except a young man needed some cash and I'm about cheap labor.


You know me. No rush here. Just now sending the last stuff off to be stabilized. Just let me know if you need to sell a piece or when you do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (May 14, 2017)

norman vandyke said:


> Looks like I need to be coming out for a visit after branding gets done.



AGREED!


----------



## Spinartist (May 14, 2017)

Looks like just another nice day in Montana!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oldcop (May 14, 2017)

Please post some pics of the processing and final products. I really want to learn how to process those.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (May 14, 2017)

Oldcop said:


> Please post some pics of the processing and final products. I really want to learn how to process those.


My best advice on cutting burls is to try to always cut between them when two or more are joined. More times than not that's where you'll find cracks.
Another thing is to take plenty of wood from the center of the tree and trim the junk off later. If I can't line up two places that I think are going to be cracks, I'll saw burls out like pieces of a pie. When a tree has only one burl, I saw the trunk off right above and below the burl and then just saw off the burl, leaving plenty on the inside.
The reason for leaving a bunch on the inside is that burls will grow from different depths.
Doing it like this works pretty good for me using my chainsaw, using my mill is a whole different game with a whole different set of rules.
My thinking is to get the biggest pieces possible AND THEN decide what to cut them down to. You can always make pen blanks, but not always get bowl blanks and big slabs.
Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Oldcop (May 14, 2017)

justallan said:


> My best advice on cutting burls is to try to always cut between them when two or more are joined. More times than not that's where you'll find cracks.
> Another thing is to take plenty of wood from the center of the tree and trim the junk off later. If I can't line up two places that I think are going to be cracks, I'll saw burls out like pieces of a pie. When a tree has only one burl, I saw the trunk off right above and below the burl and then just saw off the burl, leaving plenty on the inside.
> The reason for leaving a bunch on the inside is that burls will grow from different depths.
> Doing it like this works pretty good for me using my chainsaw, using my mill is a whole different game with a whole different set of rules.
> ...


Actually helps a bunch. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I guess the time to take a selfie in the mirror in figures into the cost as well ?


At least he didnt do duck lips...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 14, 2017)

@justallan 

Allan, when I was out to Colorado to see our son last August, we did a day trip to a company cabin in the Roosevelt National Forest. I found a tree with 'box elder' like leaves with bark just like the wide fissured bark of the stump, second picture down, second stump from left to right. Is That Box Elder? If so, never seen that bark phase in the east.


----------



## justallan (May 14, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> @justallan
> 
> Allan, when I was out to Colorado to see our son last August, we did a day trip to a company cabin in the Roosevelt National Forest. I found a tree with 'box elder' like leaves with bark just like the wide fissured bark of the stump, second picture down, second stump from left to right. Is That Box Elder? If so, never seen that bark phase in the east.



These are all box elder Mr. Peet.
I'm obviously still learning, but am finding a lot of times where there's one tree with burls there's generally a few, then you can look at a thousand of them and nothing.
Most of them grow in low wet drainages, but when you do find them in dry areas they do look different, for sure.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 14, 2017)

justallan said:


> These are all box elder Mr. Peet.
> I'm obviously still learning, but am finding a lot of times where there's one tree with burls there's generally a few, then you can look at a thousand of them and nothing.
> Most of them grow in low wet drainages, but when you do find them in dry areas they do look different, for sure.



Thanks Allan,
I was speaking of the typical bark of the trunk. In the east,' box-elder' has fissured bark like the ash family or similar to a 'Norway maple'. But out there, they seemed to have bark just like 'chestnut oak'. So you answered my question, thank you. There is a morphologically variation that can be found for the same species, separated by the distance of the plains.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 14, 2017)

Nice haul Allan! Pressure washing sure is nasty, almost not worth it sometimes IMO. Seems like I get more dirty water on me than the wood, like you I hear you about the price of getting wood, I rarely go after Desert Ironwood any more, unless it's low hanging fruit, it's so dirty and hard on gear, I'm over it lol....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 14, 2017)

Congrats on the dynamite wood! There's some gold nuggets there! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 16, 2017)

Purdy - the wood not the selfie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 20, 2017)

Seems like a lot of work and a lot of reward as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 20, 2017)

Live'n the dream ya are @justallan

Reactions: Like 1


----------

